# Templates



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I was ask if I could do a template for a shuttle craft so i updated my template file to include the 24-50,12-50 and the Fireant.
Good Luck

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27618-star-ship-24-50/#entry360508


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome generous contribution to the community ! :bowdown:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Good stuff. Many thanks Roger!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very kind of you too share your slingshot design's with other members....

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks allot bud! Could you put a link? I cant find it in the templates


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

That's big of you Roger but I'll still get it from you if I ever need another one.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks! But ... where is it?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

slingshooterPT said:


> Thanks allot bud! Could you put a link? I cant find it in the templates





fsa46 said:


> That's big of you Roger but I'll still get it from you if I ever need another one.





NaturalFork said:


> Thanks! But ... where is it?


Go to the template section then scroll down to the 24-50 starship


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

take a better look my friend I just checked all the templates section and haven´t seen any template of a starship, maybe something happened?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

It's the 12th item down the list just ahead of Bill Hayes micro hammer


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh! In the "Templates Support Topics."


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Ohhhh now I got it I was thinking I´m crazy lol thanks allot flipgun! Thanks again for sharing Wingshooter


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

maybe put it in the template section but you need to make it a PDF image first. Right nice to share like you do!


----------

